# M&p 15-22 pistol



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

today, i just saw the M&P 15-22lr pistol
i have been thinking about the ruger charger then the keltec then the GSG5pk pistol, then the sig sauer 22 pistol now S&W brings out the ar-15-22 pistol - 
looks like to me i have finally found what i have wanted - 25 shot 22 assault pistol - cool
now to get several accessories


----------



## rednecknboots (Dec 29, 2009)

I want one too. the local Cabela's (Gonzales, Louisiana) had it for $499.99, but I did not get it - yet.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Take a look at the Sig 522 with folding stock. Then you can have the feel of both.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Safe shooting.


----------

